# Agco And Google Glass.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Minnesota......AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/agco-puts-google-glass-to-work-naa-jim-dickrell/


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Those are substantial cost reduction numbers. I wonder if there'll be a corresponding price drop.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Those are substantial cost reduction numbers. I wonder if there'll be a corresponding price drop.


Of course.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't that fancy...I notice they mentioned how much they save on laptops but didn't mention the cost of these contraptions. sounds like the gummit may be runnin Agco


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I am just curious who has enough money to got out and by a custom made tractor these days??

Also wonders how these custom made tractors are so drastically different from normal everyday tractors

that you constantly have look up how it is built??

Which begs me to ask about the i.q. of the work force assembling such fancy tractors?? Not to be mean

spirited or anything...

I could see how this might be beneficial in quality control.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thorim said:


> Also wonders how these custom made tractors are so drastically different from normal everyday tractors
> 
> that you constantly have look up how it is built??


The custom tractors have your name sewn across the top of the seat and your 3 initials placed on the door glass near the door handle. 

Regards, Mike


----------

